# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  1CEnterprise_Server_8.2.15.294_Windows_x64  эмулятор ключа

## kimok1988

На сервере 1С:Предприятия не найдена лицензия. Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы или полученная программная лицензия!
по причине:
Файл программной лицензии не найден
локальный ключ недоступен: Status=0, EN8SA Локальный, не установлен
где можно найти эмулятор серверного ключа ? 
1CEnterprise_Server_8.2.15.294_Windows_x64

----------

